# Mont Tremblant, Quebec is where it's at right now.



## colinuberalles (Jan 4, 2017)

I've been to Killington, Loon, and friends have been to Cannon so far this season... Over New Years we were at Tremblant for the first time, and if you can handle the cold a bit, the snow they have is worth it. That mountain may be my favorite in the East because of how it's set up.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 4, 2017)

Very fun mountain for sure.  Looks like they are having a great season so far.  Was just looking at flights for the heck of it.

Shame about the beer choices in the village though.


----------



## colinuberalles (Jan 4, 2017)

Seriously! Anheuser-Busch has that place on lockdown. But, a couple bars have a beer called Mad & Noisy as an alternative which was new to me, and given the lack of options, the best one. It was similar to a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Edd (Jan 4, 2017)

colinuberalles said:


> Seriously! Anheuser-Busch has that place on lockdown.



I've found Canada, east and west, to be a bit of a bum out when it comes to beer but that's a depressing sentence to read. Looks like a week of Jameson and gingers whenever I make it up there.


----------



## Tin (Jan 4, 2017)

Are they still on vacation? I hope so or else this is nuts for a 6" Wednesday storm.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh my....Sure hope they are still on vacation!  Or maybe the lift is down???

Yikes.  Place has a ton of lifts too.


----------



## benski (Jan 4, 2017)

Tin said:


> Are they still on vacation? I hope so or else this is nuts for a 6" Wednesday storm.



Thats just the backside.


----------



## dlague (Jan 4, 2017)

Edd said:


> I've found Canada, east and west, to be a bit of a bum out when it comes to beer but that's a depressing sentence to read. Looks like a week of Jameson and gingers whenever I make it up there.


+1  while in Banff it was all the same to me.  Had to go to a specialty store to find something more hoppy and paid up the #$%.  Restaurants - for get it.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 4, 2017)

benski said:


> Thats just the backside.



Woah... how are lines regularly?! I've never been, but I didn't think lines at Tremblant were So. VT level but this might change my opinion on that!


----------



## burnsfp (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Edd (Jan 5, 2017)

Tin said:


> Are they still on vacation? I hope so or else this is nuts for a 6" Wednesday storm.



Tin, where'd you pull this pic? Is this actually the backside, or was that a joke? Tremblant is on the table for me next week.


----------



## Tin (Jan 5, 2017)

Edd said:


> Tin, where'd you pull this pic? Is this actually the backside, or was that a joke? Tremblant is on the table for me next week.



I had never looked at the place and did after this thread. Was on their site checking maps and such and then saw that. Posted it right after I saw it because I couldn't believe it and thought they might still be on vacation up there.


----------



## Edd (Jan 5, 2017)

There were Canadians at Sunday River today which led me to believe that they are on vacation but Google only shows Jan 1st as a holiday. Maybe they stretch it out. Not a great idea to put that horror show pic on your website.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 6, 2017)

Edd said:


> Tin, where'd you pull this pic? Is this actually the backside, or was that a joke? Tremblant is on the table for me next week.



They have a few web cams.

That is in fact the back side of the mountain - Nord Side I think....  That lift services the lower 2/3's of that face and some of the most popular steep runs - the lift line trail there, and a few that run parallel including 'Dynamite'.

(Quick side story on Dynamite....was there for two days last year.  A sign half way down dynamite was posted...."Skiing Not Recommended Past this Point."  Wha.....?  It did get really gnarly, but 'skiing not recommend'?  What IS recommended then?  I mean, it was half way down the trail!  Couldn't stop now!  Maybe is was a translation thing...)

There is a nice tree shot off that lift on the skiers right and a fun slow angle bump run off skiers left.

To the looker's left of that lift is a chair that takes ou back to the summit.  Tremblant is cool - Four of the five skiing pods all share the same summit more or less, so you can easily meet the family and the top, then everyone go their own way, meet back up at the top and repeat....  Anyway, that chair that goes to the summit...right off that is a super fun trail called CBC.  If you go and the snow is good, that's a must do - narrow winding thing.  Looked like there were some tree shots just off it, but be careful, looks like you can slide off the side of the mountain.  I didn't explore those.

There are tons of marked glades there too - some good, some great.  Off the 'edge' lift there is Sensation which is really good, and a steeper shot on skiers right off that lift...forget the name, but its good.  But you have run out to lap the edge lift....

End the day with a long run down the Ryan trail  - narrow bumped up shot straight down to the villiage.  Super good with snow.

I really like the mountain.  It's big, but not huge, and when there is snow, the trails are very well done.  

I've been there twice - once with great snow for four days with family, once for two days with a buddy, one good day, one complete wreckk frozen disaster.

If you like beer, take the warning seriously.  Most of the bars sell this thing called Rickards - the lager, a red and maybe a light?  I forget, but there were always three choices, and all three tasted exactly the same.  Some places they had Stella, and one had Guiness.  The brew pub is nice enough and the beer is better than Rickards, but pretty bland.  check customs - I think you are allowed one case per car - if you enjoy beer after skiing, I suggest you do that.


----------



## Edd (Jan 8, 2017)

Good info tnt, thanks very much!


----------



## Zermatt (Jan 8, 2017)

Assuming they stay on the max pass thinking about Tremblant next Christmas vacation. Fun mountain, great atmosphere. Went there for a Long weekend in high school. 10 seniors, -30°, good times.


----------



## Edd (Jan 8, 2017)

Arrived at Tremblant early this evening. I tried Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale. My God, it's 100% a lager, obviously. Looks and tastes like it. Canada has an urgent beer crisis. All of their resources should be thrown at this issue.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 9, 2017)

Edd said:


> Arrived at Tremblant early this evening. I tried Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale. My God, it's 100% a lager, obviously. Looks and tastes like it. Canada has an urgent beer crisis. All of their resources should be thrown at this issue.



You were warned.

Looking forward to the ski report!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow - looks like it's cold up there...-15F?  Yikes.


----------



## Edd (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah. Going to be an interesting day. Zero wind, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Edd (Jan 10, 2017)

Sha-wing!

"Hazardous winter conditions are expected. A weather system from Colorado will reach Western Quebec this morning. Snow will then spread toward Quebec City and the Saguenay-Lac-Saint-Jean and reach Eastern Quebec later in the evening. Amounts of 15 to 25 centimetres are expected for some regions north of the St Lawrence and over parts of the Gaspe Peninsula. Up to 40 centimetres could fall over Sept-Iles and Minganie. Moderate to strong winds combined with snow will reduce visibilities in blowing snow. ### Rapidly accumulating snow could make travel difficult over some locations. Visibility will be suddenly reduced to near zero at times in heavy snow and blowing snow. Winter storm warnings are issued when multiple types of severe winter weather are expected to occur together. Please continue to monitor alerts and forecasts issued by Environment Canada. To report severe weather, send an email to ec.cpiq_tempetes-qspc_storms.ec@canada.ca or tweet reports to #meteoqc."


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice!

Forgot to mention two cool glades - both on the map as well - Tunnel - short hike up a hill half way down Lowell Thomas.  Real nice woods, and a cool thin bump trail right down the middle if the woods aren't perfect.  

Then half way down Ryan on the left, Les Beuleux.  Hiking involved, but cool payoff of some kind of dead hardwood glades...If there is a lot of snow on the ground, would probably skip this, as the hike would get tougher, and there are plenty of good woods to hit without it.

If it's a powder morning - I would ride the gondola, go Lowel Thomas > Tunnel, Hard left turn out of that through Short Cut woods, make your way over to the Edge lift right away, Sensation Glade a few times, then Emotion Glade out of there when it's time to more on.

Another fun loop we did a bunch on a day with super nice snow was, riding the Expo lift, Buzz glades to Duncan, first hard left back to Rapids with was perfect bumps under the Duncan lift....

CBC is killer with fresh snow, but there is a fair amount of run out a the end of that trail - and careful - don't miss the second part of the trail - first part dumps you out onto a main trail, then you have to make a hard right to get back onto CBC.


Oh man, have a blast.  Post pics.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 10, 2017)

Edd said:


> Arrived at Tremblant early this evening. I tried Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale. My God, it's 100% a lager, obviously. Looks and tastes like it. Canada has an urgent beer crisis. All of their resources should be thrown at this issue.



Go to the IGA Supermarket in the town of Mont-Tremblant. They have an awesome selection of craft Quebec beers with a giant walk in cooler. Things like Unibrou and others. When I was there last spring, we stocked up and didn't drink at the bar all that much. 

Also the micro-brewery within the Mont-Tremblant village at the base is not bad, but pricy.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 10, 2017)

Edd said:


> Sha-wing!
> 
> "Hazardous winter conditions are expected. A weather system from Colorado will reach Western Quebec this morning. Snow will then spread toward Quebec City and the Saguenay-Lac-Saint-Jean and reach Eastern Quebec later in the evening. Amounts of 15 to 25 centimetres are expected for some regions north of the St Lawrence and over parts of the Gaspe Peninsula. Up to 40 centimetres could fall over Sept-Iles and Minganie. Moderate to strong winds combined with snow will reduce visibilities in blowing snow. ### Rapidly accumulating snow could make travel difficult over some locations. Visibility will be suddenly reduced to near zero at times in heavy snow and blowing snow. Winter storm warnings are issued when multiple types of severe winter weather are expected to occur together. Please continue to monitor alerts and forecasts issued by Environment Canada. To report severe weather, send an email to ec.cpiq_tempetes-qspc_storms.ec@canada.ca or tweet reports to #meteoqc."


Well, how are the conditions and the mountain?


----------



## Edd (Jan 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Well, how are the conditions and the mountain?



Conditions are undeniably good. I'll post a TR in a couple of days. The mountain is currently buried and a storm is coming in, supposedly.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 10, 2017)

Edd said:


> Conditions are undeniably good. I'll post a TR in a couple of days. The mountain is currently buried and a storm is coming in, supposedly.


Good to hear!
I'm seeing snow tonight into tomorrow AM, followed by some rain tomorrow PM into Thursday AM.  Then a cold weekend with Friday and most of Saturday being single digits.
http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Tremblant/6day/mid


----------



## SkiRay (Jan 12, 2017)

Have not been there in YEARS, but agree. Tremblant is very well organized. We had hoped to get there and too Masif this winter, though our plans this season have had a mis-adventure.

Any pics?


----------

